# Grinder upgrade suggestions



## paulashy (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi

Looking to upgrade my Krups GVX321 grinder that I'm currently using with my 1300w 2011 Gaggia Classic after advice on a different thread on here.

A few suggestions have been made of Mazzer Super Jolly or Mazzer Major but am interested in what other people's thoughts are on a grinder to suit my machine before I make a decision and start looking at what I can pick up second hand.

Don't have a huge budget would say around £250.

thanks


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mazzer Major is a good grinder to pair with a Classic. It's not much taller than an SJ and produces better results, and quicker.


----------



## Hasi (Dec 27, 2017)

@coffeechap may be able to help

Are you looking for doserless? Are you into modding?


----------



## paulashy (Jul 28, 2018)

Hi Hasi

im pretty open too anything at the moment that my budget will allow.

im very new to all this so wouldn't even know the benefit of doserless or not.

I would say say I'm into modding for sure but obviously don't want to spend £250 on a grinder then a further £250 on Mods to make it good enough to use if that makes sense.

cheers


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

This is one of the usual Mazzer mods but this model has a funnel









It's just a camera 3 stage rubber lens hood. Usually with some sort of lid. When the grinding is finished press down firmly on that to generate a puff to blow grinds out. Then use a brush to clear more from the exit from the grinds chamber. It builds up like this.









Normally Mazzer put a grill over the exit but that is usually removed. The same thing can be done with a doser on the grinder and that gets a clean sweep mod. People also make a funnel by adapting some form of one - anything suitable but a chinese one seems to popular. Can be found by searching ebay for funnel octopus.







The ones with octopus in the title are usually the cheapest.

The Mazzer mini and Jolly can be adapter like that without anything else. Some other makes need a piece of tube. Not sure about the Major but getting one of those for £250 may be tough.

In use






Some one has tried to add a clump crusher to that. Another idea is to put a disk of mesh in the funnel that catches the clumps and they can then be brushed through -







how well either works pass.

What I have found with just the lens hood mod is that oil tends to build up in the exit from the grind chamber and a brush needs using to clear grinds before the puff is used and then again afterwards but that does depend on how accurate you want the dose to be. I go for what went in comes out other wise any that does not come out will build and at some point it probably will.

John

-


----------

